# Please help with Id?



## Dgonc86 (May 12, 2020)

Got at LFS, need help confirming


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Unknown Aulonocara, or hybrid of the same. Impossible to tell most females apart, and will only be able to tell, if it's male, once it colours, and if it's pure....


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Aulonocara female or Hybrid. Can you tell us what the fish's gender is please?


----------

